# Great Day in Washington County



## WishIwuzhuntin (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in my 14th deer season and finally have my first wall hanger!  Taken in southern Washington County at 6:34 A.M. Saturday 11-4-06.  15 1/2 inches inside spread, 235 lbs live weight. 

The irony of it all is that I almost didn't go to the woods.  My company had it's annual safety conference Thursday and Friday and our 15th anniversary celebration Friday night(do they always have to schedule events during deer season?-lol).  I arrived at the camp at about 2:45 A.M. Saturday and got in bed about 3:15 A.M.  One of my coworkers came down as my guest and I had to meet him in Tennille to show him how to get to the camp.  I slept right through the alarm at 4:30, but on his third call to my cell phone I woke up and went to get him.

I showed him how to get to his stand and went back to the camper.  I stood there looking back and forth between my camo and my bed.  I don't know that any bed has ever been more inviting.  To say that I was exhausted was a profound understatement.  I finally decided that I was going to the woods where my mind had been all week.

So I donned my camo and grabbed my rifle and off to the woods I went, halfheartedly I must admit.  I stopped just in front of my stand and whizzed in a scrape.  I climbed my ladder, rifle banging on the side all the way(too tired to care).  

Upon reaching the top I placed my cushion turned around and sat down.  I layed my rifle across my lap.  I looked up and saw movement in the woods to my left.  I thought it had to be a dog, no way it could be a deer with all the racket I've made.  And then I realize-it is a deer, ... it's a big deer-it's a big deer with horns.  So I raise my rifle into an opening in front of me and wait for him to step into it.  My intent was to whistle or bleat to get him to stop and turn so I could guage his rack.  However, as soon as he stepped out and I saw the profile I knew he was a shooter and pulled the trigger.  He did a 180 and went back up the trail about 20 yards and piled up.

So there you go, on the stand less than a minute and had my first wallhanger.  I have to say that every deer I have ever taken has been a trophy to me in it's on right, but this is the first to be mounted.

I've read countless articles, and am adicted to this board.  I wish I had a fantastic story to tell you about all the elaborate scent control methods I had used, and My use of scents and calls and how all my elaborate strategies rewarded me with a trophy.  The truth is guys I owe my success to my guest whose phone calls woke me up, and honestly I wasn't very happy about that at the time.  I am proud to say that my love for the woods won out over my bodies desire for sleep.  

I guess the moral of my story is that your success is never guaranteed, but It can be guaranteed that you will never succeed if you don't get out of bed and go!  So thanks for the wake-up call Catfish.  Catfish also shot an 8-point exactly one hour after me.


----------



## BuckinFish (Nov 7, 2006)

WishIwuzhuntin said:


> I'm in my 14th deer season and finally have my first wall hanger!



Great deer!  Sounds like they are showing up about right, ill be there thursday for a week!  It took me 15 years to get my wallhanger in washington co. CONGRATS!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 7, 2006)

*Nice buck*

You never know when it will happen, that is why you gotta be in the woods, otherwise you don't have a chance.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 7, 2006)

Great story and great buck, congrats to you and your buddy!


----------



## leo (Nov 8, 2006)

*Congrats*

Thanks for the pics and the story


----------



## carabrook (Nov 8, 2006)

good looking deer, congrats


----------



## parkerman (Nov 9, 2006)

congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Team Rawhide 2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats, Way to go
Great story!
ataboy!!


----------



## SBG (Nov 11, 2006)

Yep...that's a goodun. Way to go!

That is a great story about getting up and going...you never know.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Bruiser!*

Every deer has a story, this is one you'll be telling for a while!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 11, 2006)

Those days when you don't want to go are usually the most productive for some reason... moral of the story.... get your tail up and go. Great buck. he will look great on the wall.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 12, 2006)

I bet you forgot all about being tired after the shot....Congrats!


----------



## BirdDawg (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice buck! 



> I stopped just in front of my stand and whizzed in a scrape.



If that's the result then bottle that whizz up and sell it...........


----------



## BowFan (Nov 13, 2006)

WishIwuzhuntin said:


> <snip>
> I wish I had a fantastic story to tell you ....
> <snip>



That WAS a fantastic and encouraging story!  Thanks for telling it!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats on your success.  Fine buck.  Thanks for sharing your photos and story.

Hoss


----------

